# Can S15 silvia's be legalized?



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

i was pretty sure they couldnt until i went to newport beach, california over turkey day break and attended the Nissan Owners Meet on Nov. 29 at california speedway. the s15 wasnt part of the show, rather just parked in the parking lot next to a couple skylines. a little later i got a pic of the F'er driving off. had no license plates, not a trailer in sight. its was a real s15 silvia without a doubt. so whats up, can these things be legalized now or what?

oh and i saw only one 200 at the show. white turbo'd 200. is this anybodys on here?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

It could , but would not be easy.You would have to go through all the steps that Motorex went through to get the Skyline legally imported. These include: emissions, crash testing and any equipment requirements that it lacks.The only other ways would be to bring it through Mexico and somehow get it legalized by some grey market means(Like some people do with new old VW Beetles) or bring it into a state that has lax laws regarding these sorts of things.You can also import it as a show or competition vehicle, and then you would not legally be able to drive it.Finally, you could just wait until it is 25 years old and then it is exempt from regulation.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

Yeah, the guy probably registered it as an off-road car, as a different car and switched tags, or brought it up. but i'd be willing to bet it was the off-road thing, although i wouldnt put it past him to change the VIN plates. there is a guy out here in dallas that has one, and i think thats how he did it.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

is it just me, or does the S15 look better with a wing...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I think it would look better... in my garage


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

i agree, it would look better with a spoiler, i dont know about a wing, but maybe something urethane, and alittle stand-outish


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

the spec-r spoiler looks good.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

yep looks identical to what i saw. only it was a gunmetal color and he had 350z wheels


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

That one has "Manufacturer" plates and is in Michigan. I do not think it could be easily legalized as it seems to not have airbags which are required by law in the US.


----------



## MagnaDyne (Aug 6, 2003)

himilefrontier said:


> That one has "Manufacturer" plates and is in Michigan. I do not think it could be easily legalized as it seems to not have airbags which are required by law in the US.


Yes, it has airbags.... well, at least driver's side. The one on my clip was blown when I got it. I was hoping for an intact wheel too.  

Anyway, I have been researching importing a car for a long time now, and I can't figure out a way to do it cheap & legal. The legal way is to import the car as a whole, have customs sign off on the emissions, crash tests, and value, then go to your local dmv, and register it.
Obviously the emissions & crash tests are the problem.
There are 2 ways to answer these problem. The legal & illegal ways.

Legal:
Obtain emissions & crash test info. If the car doesn't meet US standards, make mods to the car until it does. You will need to retest the crash testing. Meaning smahing S15's into walls. Painful to watch i'm sure. I also think this is what Motor Ex has done with the Skylines. Even more painful to watch.

Illegal:
Import the car without a motor. Customs does not require crash testing for stuff that is basically parts.  Then install motor from a different S15. The point of this is to keep the VINs different. Then you can try to register it as either a 99+ 240, or take your chances with a Silvia.
How is this illegal? The country doesn't want you reassembling a vehicle to register on the streets to get around the crash testing & emissions. They don't want you to SO MUCH that they have a $25k fine if they find out you did. Ouch.

There is also a kit car method. I haven't gotten a 100% of the info on that, but it has it's fair share of hoops.

I am actually not even interested in getting a S15. I am curious to know what it would take to get S14 over here. I think you MIGHT be able to register a S13 or S14 as a 240 with no problems. Just be ready to face that $25k fine if anyone starts investigating.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i want a 180sx. so if i just wait like 2 years i could get a jdm 180sx on florida streets legally and without crash tests and emissions?


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

oh yea i forgot to mention....my brothers friend just joined the navy so if he(or one of his navy friends) goes to japan or australia or something he can get a 180 for me and the navy will ship it to america free of charge(cool huh!)

would i be able to do that and not go through emissions shit in the semi-near future?
im really interested in all of this cause i have the opportunities to get a 180 but i dont wanna get pulled over or something and get fined 25k dollers you know....i want it to be street legal


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

he would still have to do customs. yeah, they could get it here, but it still wouldnt be legal. and i dont see how you could get one legally here in 2 years...but oh well. just do it the nice and illegal way and swap the vin plates. tell them you know a good bodyshop guy.


----------

